# punctured nerve?



## wushuguy (Feb 16, 2010)

I have received some puncture wounds about 3/8 inch deep, perhaps a bit deeper, on my front upper leg, about 9 cun above the knee, and slightly inside. (note, 3 cun lower and a bit more inward is SP11 jimen, kicking that spot and even around the place where i got punctured will cause "dead leg" and numbness.) After the initial ow, that spot doesn't hurt anymore, however I feel a kind of pressure on that spot, and like a string running up and down my leg, similar to a feeling of manipulation of acupuncture needle, but rather uncontrolled. Walking doesn't hurt but feels like motor control is not up to par.
Anyway a day later and my leg still feels stiff, and my knee feels weak. Looking online at pics, it appears to be located near some nerves that are supposed to run pretty shallow. My question is what I'm describing injury to nerve or muscle? This is my first puncture type wound and it definitely felt different and less painful than a cut. Does any one know how deep the nerves are in that area? and if anyone has ever damaged a nerve, what did it feel like and how long to heal?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 16, 2010)

I doubt that you actually punctured a nerve. Nearves, especially sensory nerves that close to the surface (the dermatomes...) are too small. You might cut one, but not puncture it. And if it were cut, the area served by that neuron would be numb. And typically, nerve pain is described as burning.
Puncture wounds are very prone to infection, since the surface closes faster than the base of the wound. An abcess, or even just inflammation (which is a normal part of the healing process) can put pressure on the tissues in a suprisingly large area. If it's not infected, it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds very shallow but what is more likely is trauma to the area likely caused some swelling - even minor swelling right next to a nerve can cause some sensory dysfunction.

Unless it gets infected or continues beyond two weeks or gets worse, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Make sure you bring it up at your next physical, though.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 16, 2010)

And exactly where do you have that wound? Because I cannot make it up from your description with that weird system of measurements.

The lowerleg has 3 great nerves coming from above.
N. Peroneus Profundus
N. Peroneus Superficialis
and N. Tibialis. 

All of them are pretty deep, and a punctured nerve acts the same as a slived nerve. A dead feeling.


----------



## Wizard58 (Apr 13, 2010)

Should be fine but you are lucky they are not deeper. If there is no infection, no heat or swelling no problem. But scar tissue can be a problem in some people. I've been injured and wounded to many times to remember many very serious, most injuries heal if treated properly. But be careful if you practice with real weapons!


----------

